# TODAY ON RO!



## JadeIcing (Dec 25, 2007)

Note from Bo: *JadeIcing* offered to help Phinnsmommy and myself through the holiday crunch. I canât tell you how much I appreciate that! She and I will be posting the threads for a few days, while Silvie is off enjoying the company of family and especially her new little cousin, Leo. Heâs three months old and I hope we get to see photos when she returns! 
*



[align=center]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! [/align]*


*
Okiron* got FIVE, yes FIVE! Little Christmas Ratties to add to her mini-zoo! Congrats!!!! 

Iâm very happy to announce that *tailof2rabbits* has found her way back to the forum! Say hello and look at the cute pictures of Marbles!

*CONGRATS* to all of the winners of the Holiday Hares Photo Contest! Each photo was so good! I think most of us had a hard time choosing who to vote for! 



*Shelly316* has a new baby! Watch for her to name the little doll in her thread!

Well everyone should check out the Member Hotspothere! It is soo fun to learn about our fellow members.

Also let us know how your holidays are going here.... How Are Your Holidays So Far?

Please check this thread. I think it is an amazing surprise for us all. Merry Christmas To All 

James has an amazing surprise for us! Yeah so it looks like I'm getting Volverine a Brother... 




P.S.Why is it the day I am posting my DSL goes wonky?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Alicia for a great post...such neat things to check out.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 25, 2007)

Great post.

I also just want to extend me thoughts to those who may not be having such a great Christmas for whatever reason. I hope it's better than you thought it might be. Remember you have lots of friends and loved ones to help you through this time.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 25, 2007)

Can we send condolences to Cheryl, her beautiful Pippi has lost his battle.

RIP Little guy.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 25, 2007)

Good job, Ali.

My love to Cheryl in losing her sweet Pippi...:tears2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 25, 2007)

Also, check out *XxMontanaxX (Montana)'s* new Addition!

What a cutie!

RIP Pippi


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh gosh! I am so sorry about Pippi! That's so sad! :bigtears:


----------

